# TopWater Grill in San Leon



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Dying to take the boat out tomorrow. Does anybody know if the boat ramp at TopWater Grill down in San Leon is open or is that gone too?


----------



## Saltwater Stalker (Sep 8, 2008)

The last report I heard was pretty much all the ramps down there are gone.
I do know for a fact that Anahuac Park & Gou Hole road are open. If you decide to go there, stay in the boat. The gators are bad since there was no Gatorfest this year. Ike wasn't invited but showed up anyway.
The debris isn't all that bad, but what's in there will definately ruin a lower unit.


----------



## BBarham (Jun 30, 2008)

MAN THAT BLOWS DONKEY NUT%


----------



## Saltwater Stalker (Sep 8, 2008)

You betcha. I have read that part of the wall is down at the spillway and they are slaying the Reds. Just a report though.
Not sure when Thompsons will open again, but that's a great place to launch and run over to the spillway.


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

Dont know if it was a good source or not, but I heard that the topwater grill was gone. Totally gone. If this is true I'm sorry to hear that. They had some great oysters on the half shell.


----------



## johnnyd (Feb 12, 2008)

sorry guys----i went down to eagle point to get my boat last tuesday and checked the area...topwater is done, the ramp is in BAD shape, the restaurant totally gutted. I posted pics of it on the TTMB under the post "eagle point bait camp---anyone out there?" i think its on the third page of the totally texas message board. i put a trout next to the post so i could find it.


----------



## 88fan (May 25, 2007)

My neighbor who is a guide put in at topwater a few days ago, he fished briefly around todds dump catching 3 one a nice 6 pounder


----------



## wencketa (Jul 22, 2004)

*Topwater Grill*

Here is a picture of Topwater Grill.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

yeah i got late replies so i went down there anyways and came home hear broken. ALL the destruction down there. My heart goes out to all the families down the coast.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi johnnyd..........I looked for it on about 30 pages and I couldn't find it. THere's 556 pages on there now.


----------

